# Grit and runny droppings



## LalaRolls (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi, our two aviary pigeons have been perfectly happy on a diet of pigeon mix supplemented with salad leaves however I was told they needed grit, so I got them grit. 

They’ve been eating it for the past 3 days and their droppings are now really runny. Is this just to be expected because of the introduction of grit or should I be concerned?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

I have heard if grit was wet it can harbor bacteria.. it has to be stored well and kept dry from the start.


----------



## LalaRolls (Jun 11, 2019)

It was brand new and dry but it’s the first time they’ve had it.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

I’m saying before the company bagged it up. 

Where do you live and what brand ? ,, what type of grit? Red pigeon grit? Grit for chickens or pet birds?


----------



## LalaRolls (Jun 11, 2019)

It’s mixed pigeon grit (soluble and non-soluble) from Maltbys. We’re in the West Midlands, UK


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

If you trust the product then, I would of introduced it gradually. 

I would get a fecal test done by the vet . And see what is going on. In the mean time if they improve by withholding the grit then maybe the grit is harboring some type bacteria. It can do this if it had been damp at some point and not cleaned and dried properly. Also never let it get damp in the loft.


----------

